# Do you have a recipe in Jeff's book and going to be at MIM



## cheech (May 5, 2013)

I would love to have those who have a recipe in Jeff's book and going to be at Memphis in May to sign my copy.

If you are going to be there and willing to sign your page please let me know.


----------

